# does anyone use this system?



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

looking to upgrade my plow and looking at this...any info would be great

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=7547


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what type of unit are you putting this on?


----------



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

sublime68charge;893168 said:


> what type of unit are you putting this on?


its going on a polaris rzr


----------



## kelly67 (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a vee blade with manual adjustments an would love to have full hyd. My next 4 wheeler will be a utv with that set up.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

kelly67;893568 said:


> I use a vee blade with manual adjustments an would love to have full hyd. My next 4 wheeler will be a utv with that set up.


That's what I want. I Rhino with a hydo V plow with a nice enclosed cab with windshield wiper.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

ALC-GregH;893598 said:


> That's what I want. I Rhino with a hydo V plow with a nice enclosed cab with windshield wiper.


That's exactly what I want too. Tired of getting soaking wet trying to keep up with a storm.  If I can put a heater in one... it will have it!


----------



## M&S Property (Oct 8, 2009)

That system looks nice but just seems like a bit of overkill to me. UTV's have their limitations and I don't think that you would get the same benefit out of a v on a rzr as you would on a truck. Unless you just want it for fun and have the money for it that would be sweet.


----------



## whosnext (Dec 18, 2008)

M&S Property;898015 said:


> That system looks nice but just seems like a bit of overkill to me. UTV's have their limitations and I don't think that you would get the same benefit out of a v on a rzr as you would on a truck. Unless you just want it for fun and have the money for it that would be sweet.


i here ya...im starting to rethink....3k plow....12k rzr, 15k would buy a truck with plow..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

whosnext;898425 said:


> i here ya...im starting to rethink....3k plow....12k rzr, 15k would buy a truck with plow..


yes it is alot of money to sink into just plowing snow. But due you have other use's for the RZR where you don't have other uses for a truck that you have the snowplow on.

if you already have the rzr then that is a nice way to go.

just my thought's

sublime out.


----------

